# TivoToGo directory - no NAS/ no SD cards?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Using Tivo desktop it won't let me change directory to either my MYBOOKLIVE NAS, nor will it let me choose a 32 GB class 10 SD card that I have as a directory. Is this right? My laptops has a 32 gig SSD and no room for Tivo recordings.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I no longer have this installed, but yes, you can change the default directory. It is not in an obvious place, but its there.

A quick search on tivo.com gives you this link:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/175/kw/directory#changefolder


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

That is completely incorrect, I'm afraid, and it is one of the worst of the many, many of what I consider bugs in TDT. TDT will not allow a network share to be specified as a target or source directory.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think you can point TiVo Desktop to a network drive or one that is re-movable. This is probably by design the drive may be too slow or not always available when the computer is on. You might be able to get around it by mounting the network drive in a folder or even better replace TiVo Desktop with PYTiVo.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

It has more to do with the goofy way Windows boots and handles users. Network and removable resources are allocated to a user after login. This means a server designed the way TDT is won't have access to those resources until a user logs in.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

well I'm screwed then because Like I said my internal drive is a 32 gb SSD. Count me very pissed.


----------



## frog357 (Jan 8, 2005)

Where there is a will there is a way. Here is what you do, assuming you have Vista/Win7. Open command prompt (start - run - cmd - ok).
create a symlink to your SSD removable drive that points to your C:. to do this, type:
mklink /d /j C:\Tivo H:\SSDPath
Now point your tivo application (file - preferences) to your new directory created at: C:\Tivo. Transfer a file, pay attention how it tricks the software into thinking it's writing to a fixed drive when in fact it's not. Enjoy!

P.S. I'm always looking for side work, self employed stay at home dad, look me up if you need anything in the future, always willing to help out, even more if you feed me  Freddyt dot com.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Would be great if I could get it to work. I typed "mklink /d /j C:\Tivo H:\Y:\Tivo"
Y:\Tivo- being the location of my NAS mybooklive mapped network drive but I get the following message: LOCAL VOLUMES ARE REQUIREDTO COMPLETE THE OPERATION


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

frog357 said:


> Where there is a will there is a way. Here is what you do, assuming you have Vista/Win7. Open command prompt (start - run - cmd - ok).
> create a symlink to your SSD removable drive that points to your C:. to do this, type:


Symlinks won't work. TiVoDesktop is a POS, pure and simple.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

leiff said:


> Would be great if I could get it to work. I typed "mklink /d /j C:\Tivo H:\Y:\Tivo"
> Y:\Tivo- being the location of my NAS mybooklive mapped network drive but I get the following message: LOCAL VOLUMES ARE REQUIREDTO COMPLETE THE OPERATION


I saw a report somewhere that someone got it to work by editing the registry for TDT's target directory. I've never tried it myself.

Doing a bit of browsing, it looks to me like the Mybook Live is just a Debian based NAS, and as such it should be fairly trivial to install pyTivo (optionally with vidmgr) on the NAS.

For TTG capability, you can install kmttg on your laptop or other computer with no modification whatsoever to the NAS.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

leiff said:


> Using Tivo desktop it won't let me change directory to either my MYBOOKLIVE NAS, nor will it let me choose a 32 GB class 10 SD card that I have as a directory. Is this right? My laptops has a 32 gig SSD and no room for Tivo recordings.


You're connecting to the WD over the network and not just plugging it into a USB or FireWire or eSATA port on the laptop?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Mybooklive has no other ports beside Ethernet,


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

leiff said:


> Mybooklive has no other ports beside Ethernet,


So the computer can't see it as a drive, it has to think of it as a separate computer with a drive inside?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

leiff said:


> well I'm screwed then because Like I said my internal drive is a 32 gb SSD. Count me very pissed.


 *kmttg* or pyTivo is a much better match for what you want do to IAC.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

what is iac? So py TiVo will allow transfer directly onto NAS? Kmttg is just pytivo with some other features included right? Not necessary for me since I don't need auto features and I already have a videoredo licence.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

leiff said:


> So py TiVo will allow transfer directly onto NAS?


Yes.



> _Kmttg is just pytivo with some other features included right?_


No, they're totally different.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

*I*n *A*ny *C*ase

No, they are different programs that do similar things, both will work with NAS storage and complement each other very well.

Windracer has a link in his Signature for TiVo Community posts that has excellent descriptions about programs that are available for TiVos I hope he dose not mind if I post the link here Getting the most out of your TiVo


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

unitron said:


> So the computer can't see it as a drive, it has to think of it as a separate computer with a drive inside?


Well, not really. Windows places network shares and removable media in a different category than fixed media, and cannot in general make them available as drive targets upon boot. In particular, any media that may require user attention or password access is not established until someone logs in.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

HomeUser said:


> *I*n *A*ny *C*ase
> 
> No, they are different programs that do similar things, both will work with NAS storage and complement each other very well.


Not only that, but pyTivo can be LOADED onto most NAS systems run as a daemon from there.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I imagine The advantage of that would be I could setup auto transfers that don't rely on my PC being on . Since I don't need auto transfers, I don't suppose there's any other real reason I should load PYtivo to my NAS instead of my laptop but thanks for letting me know that works.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

leiff said:


> I imagine The advantage of that would be I could setup auto transfers that don't rely on my PC being on .


Not just auto transfers. Indeed, the fact one needn't have the PC on to user pyTivo or vidmgr is a rather large advantage.



leiff said:


> Since I don't need auto transfers, I don't suppose there's any other real reason I should load PYtivo to my NAS instead of my laptop but thanks for letting me know that works.


It's faster, more efficient, and makes better use of network resources. It also doesn't require lugging out the laptop to transfer a movie to the TiVo, or with Galleon from the TiVo to the NAS.


----------

